# Keyboard with Tux keys



## PartyLikeARockStar (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey guys! Just got my fiance to migrate over to Ubuntu! I'm looking to rid our home of all things Microsoft, for moral reasons. I was wondering if anyone has recently seen keyboards with Tux replacing the Windows key. I want to get them for our home computers, and also offer them for the Ubuntu based PC's my company is selling to customers.


----------



## flashstar (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know of any, but they do make tux stickers that you can use to cover the windows keys. 

Here are some samples:

http://shop.tuxgraphics.org/fan/penguinsticker.html


----------



## xfire (Jul 12, 2008)

Alt+F1 is for the shortcut for the menu, other than that everything is similar. If you use KDE environment you can set it to retain the functionality of the windows key.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 12, 2008)

xfire said:


> Alt+F1 is for the shortcut for the menu, other than that everything is similar. If you use KDE environment you can set it to retain the functionality of the windows key.



He's not talking about it from a control standpoint. He want's to physically replace the Windows keys on his keyboards with ones that have Tux on them.


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Jul 16, 2008)

i saw the stickers, and laughed at how weak the US dollar is these days!


----------

